# Guppy Sub conversion.



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

I've started on a model of the USS Blenny 324 as a gift for my dad.

Only kit that comes close as a starting point is this the AFV club 1/350 Guppy 1B.

The Blenny was a Guppy 1A, and then hevily modified for sonar testing in the mid 50s.

From all the slides my dad took I've got the modifications to the sail figured out, used my 3D printer to add the extension to the front of the sail:










But it seems everything including the deck from the sail forward was cut up and redone, so not sure how I'm going to get it to look like this:










There don't seem to be any pictures on the internet of the front of the Blenny with these modifications, that picture my dad took during swim call is the best one. And it doesn't seem like any other guppies were converted this way.

Guess I'll print up those domes and try to add them to the deck as is, it won't be identical but should be close.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Progress on the sonar domes, probably as close as I can get without cutting the model up and trying to widen the area between the sail and the bow.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Slowly starting to look like a sub:










Anyone know where I can get 1/4 inch tall white number decals that look like this?:


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

*Almost done.*

About as good as I can do with the modifications, almost done except figuring out how to get the 3/8 inch high 324s on the sail.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

If you have an art store nearby, see if they have Letraset rub-on letters. They cone in a wide variety of sizes and fonts. You might also look at aftermarket naval waterslide decals.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

I looked around for rub on or dry transfer and couldn't find the right shape and size numbers. And none of the Navy decals I've found have the proper size...

So I got some of the Testors white decal film and printed black rectangles with the numbers in them. If I trim them down so the least amount of black is showing it may look OK. They are drying now, I'll try them out tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Never mind


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

The Testors white decal sheet worked pretty well. After the decals were on I was able to go in with a micro brush and add some paint over the black inkjet color to blend it in.


----------

